# Visa Facilitation Centres and costs



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Home Affairs' move to give VFS the powers to handle applications has both advantages and disadvantages.

Let me start on the positive side of things
1) The process will now be streamlined and you would assume rules and requirements will now be standard.
2) Corrupt and rude home affairs officials have been done away with.
3) Documentation received will be likely to be more accurate now.
4) Easy now as you can do things online but one still need to visit their offices 

Disadvantages
1) the process costs more now to a common man. Applicants will now be liable to an extra fee R1400.00 approx
2) waivers.. waivers.. there cases when Home affairs officials will waive some of petty requirements for applications to go through, I do not think the VFS will do something like.
3) the centers will not be many. I am not sure if Home affairs will still be accepting certain types of applications. I see lots of traveling and long queues at the centers. 

I do not know what people think. Is this a good move? 

The South African portal is here

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Schedule an Appointment


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Home Affairs' move to give VFS the powers to handle applications has both advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Let me start on the positive side of things
> 1) The process will now be streamlined and you would assume rules and requirements will now be standard.
> ...


Will VFS handle permanent residence applications as well?
The extra fee will not be pleasant....is that a VFS charge?


----------

